# Posting drunk on talk assic not a good idea but a good idea after all I said so



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi I will makes a fool of a baker now because I am due man and I am posting won talk classics and **** both bitched is. Ago if. To anemia lost. Wage dis the batonckmpzoemylua ok knowing to be true and yet out is kronor you your bull **** that other cmpsoers sacan even be mention I'm gonankill Gaelic not bank doesn't get fund and par of midins lase do tr judge met on hzardhlyni
N just young and serious of.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Good idea


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I can hardly imagine a large yellow creature like Couchie being drunk


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Drunk talk clasiign is cool


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Just don't drive.....


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Musician said:


> Just don't drive.....


Couchie rides like the Valkyries, he doesn't need to drive


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

My father is Wotan. I'm sure he can convince the poi a not to press the charges


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> My father is Wotan. I'm sure he can convince the poi a not to press the charges


Your father may be Wotan, but who is your mother?


----------



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

We've sent Couchie home for the night.... he can come back in 24 hours.... :lol:


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Frederik Magle said:


> We've sent Couchie home for the night.... he can come back in 24 hours.... :lol:


Love Couchie ........................


----------

